# Engineering Quiz : Tools and General Machinery



## mr preventive (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday i published a little android app with one Engineering Quiz : Tools and General Machinery.

You can test it here.

Thanks for your feedback 

Marco


----------

